# Domain Change



## JFF (May 22, 2021)

In general; the domain change has been discussed for a long time. The reality now is that the EU has passed a directive that is now being implemented into the national laws of many countries. These laws will likely be in place in most states by June 7.

This law will change the legal landscape for uploaded content for users. Certain platforms will be liable / have to fulfill certain obligations.

This includes all platforms that

1. have as their main purpose exclusively or at least also to store and make publicly available a large amount of copyrighted content uploaded by third parties,
2. organize the content as defined in number 1,
3. advertise the content as defined in number 1 for the purpose of making a profit, and
4. compete with online content services for the same target groups.

The service provider fulfills these obligation if it f.e. acquires rights of use from certain collecting societies (which cannot be avoided). The subject matter is very complicated. The domain change should be seen in this context.

Furthermore, the consideration was to use the following as the new logo (narutomaki):



​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 5 | Neutral 2 | Disagree 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 11 | Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## accountmaker (May 22, 2021)

Change it back

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 3


----------



## BlackBearD (May 22, 2021)

not a bad name, but legacy is important. should kept the initials NF. but i suggest another domain change to mbxx.org/net/com clearly a better domain name.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Kathutet (May 22, 2021)

but question tho

we don't make any copyrighted content available at all nor do we store it much less either of those things being our main purpose exclusively, and whatever images we do have that might be subject to copyright laws can easily be under the fair use law by way of parody, critique, commentary, etc
in fact submission of links to third party websites where they DO store copyrighted materials has greatly decreased over the years and even then it was never officially condoned
we don't claim to be anything but a place where fans can congregate either, and offer no services or scans or downloads to media, nor we do expressly condone or advertise anything of the sort

we don't make a profit
we don't directly compete with anyone

at worst we had naruto in our name which very arguably could be because it's literally what a massive chunk of the forum used to be about  this is the only concern

why would we ever fall under this law when we fit none of the criteria in a meaningful way tho

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 14 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Kathutet (May 22, 2021)

this is the thing that keeps nagging at me if i'm honest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (May 22, 2021)

Kenneth said:


> why would we ever fall under this law when we fit none of the criteria in a meaningful way tho


Because mbxx does not understand how this or any other of the recent years acts work.
There was an attempt to explain that the act covers illegal profit or copyrights claims (injust ones), but it failed miserably. Can't pass that it is not about sharing the content or even sharing a link to where it is stored.

There is a trademark name ownership rule amongst domain name registrars (more even than registries cause ain't nobody knowing they gotta complain to some of the NICs instead) which does NOT prevent you from registering a domain name that simply CONTAINS a copyrighted word. You just confirm you are a good boi and go ahead. It has been created to make a difference between, for example, gamefans and gamehacks. The game company will not attempt to shut down the first but would want to get rid of the latter.
Again, flew right above the head.

The laws are all about the purpose, not the form, but oh well. Gotta read more than once without skipping for that and know the industry. Which is surprising that he does not, since the domain names offered for a change are owned for ages already. Would assume could learn by now.

Reactions: Informative 5


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 22, 2021)

Aside for the no warning prior to push the execute button. We can't pretend that we were not warned.


From Naruto:


> Mbxx worries about copyright infringement a lot and wants to move as far away from trademarked iconography as possible and a number of people feel tying the site to a series that won't last forever is not ideal.



And the vote:


So since there were only 7 votes, you all have only yourself to blame for not partaking in the open direct democracy last year. 

From Mbxx:



> To get a little further for "possible" branding (as in nothing is fixed, raw suggestions, the topic has been haunting us for a while), attached are different three approaches that are seen as hopeful.
> 
> Kurenai.com - Popular crimson color, on which you can build a brand around. Fits into Naruto as well.
> 
> ...



Again, we can always request a new domain name change, but that ship already sailed on her last trip 14 months ago and it aint coming back.


----------



## Fang (May 22, 2021)

Die-Hardman said:


> so this is cause mbxx was scared viz or shueisha would come after this site just cause it was called narutoforums? arlongpark forums isn't changing their name


No one is, even in Europe because he keeps citing EU net laws and new regulations but no other webmasters are acting as paranoid as he is over this.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rinoa (May 22, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> And the vote:
> 
> 
> So since there were only 7 votes, you all have only yourself to blame for not partaking in the open direct democracy last year.


To be fair here, this thread was randomly locked 1 day after it was created.
Not that i consider that it would change anything, but it’s not expected or asked in 1 day to reach the whole community or the majority of.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Hero (May 22, 2021)




----------



## accountmaker (May 22, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> Aside for the no warning prior to push the execute button. We can't pretend that we were not warned.
> 
> 
> From Naruto:
> ...


I vote for "narutoforums.com"

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Amol (May 22, 2021)

Problem is not with the fact you changed name Mbxx.

We all understand why you did it. Unlike us you actually legally can be punished if powers that be decided to take action. So we understand why you did this.

I think problem that most people have with you is that you were given lot of suggestions and you just point blank ignored them. Many members just think you don't value community opinion. Like at all.

Fanverse is objectively bland name and I can not imagine it catching on any time soon.

IMO we could have done lot better than fanverse .

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Catamount (May 22, 2021)

Listen mbxx that pm is the exact difference between the purpose of an online project and the name itself. Again, we went through it before.
You live in your own world for real. We also went through "fanverse sounds like a furry porn dump" - "good it should" too. And this is the association you can see people have right now.

Nobody gets legally punished for silmarillionworld or wordpressadvice domains. You just confirm the disclaimer on the failed registration and move on. Actual owners of trademarks encourage such websites because they spread the word about original content.
But man.
I see you sending me the same you sent before. Idk you think I sound civil or something, but trust me going over the same thing is annoying even in pm or whatever. 

Like how come the virtual copyright protection laws make so much trouble for you and IP tracking one doesn't? I just can't comprehend what exactly is not clear in the purpose of that law. It is not aiming at stopping voluntary advertisement. NARUTOforums was an ad for the series in this case, not a claim of ownership.

Idk.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Catamount (May 22, 2021)

I have a problem now, I was sitting on a floor while typing that and now there is a cat on my lap and it is cold at night and I will freeze here on the floor and die cause I can't get up from under a cat.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (May 22, 2021)

I found it hard to get back here glad the old domain links here.


----------



## accountmaker (May 22, 2021)

Catamount said:


> I have a problem now, I was sitting on a floor while typing that and now there is a cat on my lap and it is cold at night and I will freeze here on the floor and die cause I can't get up from under a cat.


Change your cat's name; that'll probably get it to leave. God knows it's working for the users here.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Justiciar (May 22, 2021)

Can't say that I like the name. But hopefully I'll get used to it.

That said, doesn't the logo have to be changed?

And what about all the Naruto references, like "Anbu Central" or "Konoha Mall?" I mean a design overhaul to fit the changes doesn't sound like a bad idea, but please don't make it too different.


----------



## Mad Scientist (May 22, 2021)

*Domain Expansion! Fanverse no Jutsu!!*

"It's incomplete! It's ugly work at best. But for now, that's fine!"

"Broaden it... more freely! The interpretation... of the technique!!"



*Mbxx vs the world*
​

Reactions: Funny 4 | Dislike 1


----------



## Big Baller Brand (May 22, 2021)

_fanverse? That name makes this site sound like a sports site, like realgm or sbnation...._

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (May 22, 2021)

just go full kim jong un and make it mbxx.com

do it you pussy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dano (May 22, 2021)

Tbf, since the last year I knew that whatever we said, it would be a name change.

However as other users pointed out, the reasons were far fetched unless they would ban akin forums and wikis also. That leaves a taste that really admin just wanted to rename the hole website and sought a mildly plausible reason to do so, trying to convince everyone to do so.

Since everyone said no, or propose another name (like a year ago). He went just Kim Jong Un, and rename it anyway without any consensus.

Well whatever.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Altace (May 22, 2021)

I had to Google the site to make sure I had the right place.

The new name change is fitting considering....well we have lots of fans of shit over here.


----------



## Aesima (May 22, 2021)

The name is ass cheeks.  only an office brownnoser  would come up with something so generic.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (May 22, 2021)

Fanverse


----------



## Trinity (May 22, 2021)

accountmaker said:


> Change your cat's name; that'll probably get it to leave. God knows it's working for the users here.


i am DECEASED


----------



## Trinity (May 22, 2021)

Dano said:


> Since everyone said no, or propose another name (like a year ago). He went just Kim Jong Un, and rename it anyway without any consensus.


This got me thinking, though.

@Mbxx

Were these the only options you were going to give the users?

If that's the case, you communicated this absolutely terribly.

If you had no intention of taking any specific suggestions or because none of the numerous suggestions fit your criteria, the onus is on you to present a competent and easy explanation to the userbase so they don't feel robbed and disregarded. You did neither. You didn't tell anyone, "no, this doesn't meet the criteria. Please try X, Y, Z instead, or else it will not be considered at all."
People took it for, "you can suggest anything freely and it will be seriously considered and added to the poll."

It's really that simple, yet somehow you overlooked this. Regardless of how time sensitive the discussion was and how spammy it got, you have a responsibility to clearly show the users what your intentions and end game was.

You gave users the illusion of choice, which is why you met their ire.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Thdyingbreed (May 22, 2021)

Ningenforums or bust.

Also people say we had a “vote” but I remember our gracious admin deleting posts in that thread when we told him his suggestions were fucking shit.


----------



## Moldrew (May 22, 2021)

Big Baller Brand said:


> _fanverse? That name makes this site sound like a sports site, like realgm or sbnation...._


Sounds like a name for a forum centered on cross-series versus battles. Like if NF was just based around the OBD instead


----------



## Broleta (May 23, 2021)

I'm not a fan of the name since it doesn't communicate that the forum is about Naruto (or even manga/anime). It's just too general. Also, I feel like it's a odd to think that the EU would come after you because your domain has the word 'Naruto' included in it. There isn't any effort here to share/organise the upload of/profit from copyrighted content so there shouldn't have been any issue with the EU directive.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2021)

Why is a section called Naruto Forums now


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2021)

they want nf  imma gib nf


----------



## Kathutet (May 23, 2021)

i'd have been so delighted to be told "it's happening no matter what on [date, hour, timezone]" even if it's not what i wanted to happen so y'know

we could have done this literally in about an hour or two and thought about stuff like section names, ask around, see if y'all had suggestions for section names, etc

but instead what happened is this

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tenma (May 23, 2021)

Seriously though, the new domain should really just have been a variation of 'mangaxxx' or 'animexxx' if Mbxx wanted ro shed any association with Naruto, as generic as those are.

what the hell even is fanverse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lance (May 23, 2021)

I agree with majority of the sentiment here. The name just isn't good.


----------



## JFF (May 23, 2021)

Broleta said:


> I'm not a fan of the name since it doesn't communicate that the forum is about Naruto (or even manga/anime). It's just too general.



I think the forum as very broad in topics (all fan related).



Broleta said:


> Also, I feel like it's a odd to think that the EU would come after you because your domain has the word 'Naruto' included in it.



This is not the case. Legally, you have obligations that you must fulfill. If you don't and you fall under the directive, you are liable for the content that users upload.


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> I think the forum as very broad in topics (all fan related).


Fan-related means related to fans. Are you in some hot country? I am cold at the moment, do not need anything related to fans. I have not registered here for the instructions for fans. I have also invited other people here before to talk about topics different from fans.

This is what you are suggesting by saying that something is related to fans.


----------



## JFF (May 23, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Fan-related means related to fans. Are you in some hot country? I am cold at the moment, do not need anything related to fans. I have not registered here for the instructions for fans. I have also invited other people here before to talk about topics different from fans.
> 
> This is what you are suggesting by saying that something is related to fans.


You would agree, that people who like tv series are fans of that tv series ?
Or what is ComicCon about ? Random people, who just visited by chance ?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2021)

1. We are not fans of everything. 

2. A notion "fan" does not act as a standalone notion for a community like you are trying it to make. You should stop ignoring remarks about your language issues, because not all of them are aiming to be insults. Again, I have told you this as well.

Differ a notion from a word.  

Fan as a notion used to describe a certain person is a dependent notion. It requires specifier for the field it applies to.

None of us here is a fan of everything.
There is no common field that identifies the "fan" in what you are trying to apply here as a name. 

A linguistically enraging generalization like "fanverse" means a dump of porn fanfics about Harry Potter x fat incel in zebra costume. Because besides etymology of a term/word, there is also linguistic evolution of it and commonly accepted meaning together with emotional coloring. Word "fan" does not have positive coloring anymore. And as smthverse does not mean poetic verse. Whatever it derived from, it does not mean conversation of fans anymore, it accepted the meaning of conversion of all kinds of weird shits people can be into.

This forum name is past its due date with the meaning you were hoping for. At least 10 years past it now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reznor (May 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 9 | Creative 1


----------



## Reznor (May 23, 2021)

I tried to stop this and failed, so best thing to do now is get some good meme mileage out of it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kathutet (May 23, 2021)

i am not proud of how long it took me to format that meme


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 23, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> You would agree, that people who like tv series are fans of that tv series ?
> Or what is ComicCon about ? Random people, who just visited by chance ?



Speaking of ComicCon there was such a thing as FanCon but it collapsed because nobody wanted to go to a place called FanCon.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Karma (May 23, 2021)

Y r u pretending to care for others input now?

We already know ull do whatever u want in the end so just put the stupid ramen symbol and be done with it.


----------



## Kathutet (May 23, 2021)

you deleted my meme  i am outraged

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reznor (May 23, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 



(Toei gave me permission to use this as long as they get to run ads on it.)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JFF (May 23, 2021)

Reznor said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> (Toei gave me permission to use this as long as they get to run ads on it.)



This illustrates how well Content-ID actually works 



Kenneth said:


> you deleted my meme  i am outraged


I did not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stelios (May 23, 2021)




----------



## Kathutet (May 23, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> This illustrates how well Content-ID actually works
> 
> 
> I did not.




father why do you lie to us

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Darth Nihilus (May 23, 2021)

Wait a min Kenneth is an admin now 

Congrats


----------



## shieldbounce (May 23, 2021)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Wait a min Kenneth is an admin now


He's been an admin for a while now actually

Also what happens to the logo at the top left on this site?


----------



## Canute87 (May 23, 2021)

Meh , I'll get used to it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## JFF (May 23, 2021)

shieldbounce said:


> He's been an admin for a while now actually
> 
> Also what happens to the logo at the top left on this site?


Will change; but good things need time.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Island (May 23, 2021)

Kenneth said:


> father why do you lie to us


Relevant response to your deleted meme:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reznor (May 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 6 | Winner 2


----------



## shieldbounce (May 23, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Will change; but good things need time.


Sure man, we got all day.
Back to napping (and or working)


----------



## Reznor (May 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Reznor (May 23, 2021)

We should probably have a serious version and a meme version of every announcement thread but meme in main is more fun and I don't think a serious conversation about this would bear fruit anyway, so might as well have fun with it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 23, 2021)

All members must now embrace fans, discussion can remain as is but all sets and usernames should be changed to fan-related.


----------



## A Optimistic (May 23, 2021)

What is this?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Island (May 23, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> What is this?


I'm like 70% sure it's a Xenforo feature that lets you get browser and desktop notifications.


----------



## Island (May 23, 2021)

Either that or malware.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## A Optimistic (May 23, 2021)

Island said:


> I'm like 70% sure it's a Xenforo feature that lets you get browser and desktop notifications.



How about you install it and tell me what happens after?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Magic (May 23, 2021)

This thread is making me laugh out loud.

Too good.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Reznor (May 23, 2021)

I still think my idea of NF 3D would've been a lot better.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 23, 2021)

I'm afraid to say too much, Mbxx deleted my first post in here. Next time he might hurt the person dearest to me (me).

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## accountmaker (May 23, 2021)

Change
It
Back


----------



## JFF (May 23, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> What is this?


The info top !


----------



## A Optimistic (May 23, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> The info top !



Excuse me?


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2021)

I have been a member of this forum, since 2006, so the idea of needing to change the name of the forum does not please me; in what way did the new law make it necessary to change the name of the forum, and why could we sim[ply have not moved the forum to a host server in a nation that was not affected by this new law?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kathutet (May 23, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> How about you install it and tell me what happens after?


i installed it and my mom died but my dad came back so i'm pretty neutral on this one fellas

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## A Optimistic (May 23, 2021)

Kenneth said:


> i installed it and my mom died but my dad came back so i'm pretty neutral on this one fellas

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kathutet (May 23, 2021)

friend says that but even his pfp got blocked out by radiation

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Blade (May 23, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> What is this?




it ain't that serious

you install it in one click

and have this

in seconds

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 23, 2021)

More egregious is The Fan Times. It sounds like the most boring magazine ever.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 23, 2021)

I don't hate FanVerse btw, but the concurrent rebrand probably needs the other cheek.


----------



## Reznor (May 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Reznor (May 23, 2021)

> *Current Fan of Choice: *HF-45B 18" Industrial Floor Fan 220-240V


Shrooms is doing this right.

I really need to replace CastroSasuke chibi with a Fan chibi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reznor (May 23, 2021)

I think the correct direction is to become a more literal interpretation of "Only fans".
They did the branding work for us, but then left this interpretation wide open for us to capitalize on instead.


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2021)

I feel like this one is yelling at me personally

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## JFF (May 23, 2021)

A Optimistic said:


> Excuse me?


^ "It is now possible to use the forum via the PWA (Progressive Web App) feature in browsers. You may get a message from your browser. It is not necessary to add this, but is a nice feature."

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2021)

But the dude legit skips anything that does not fit into his simple picture of how it works. Idk why I bothered to even try, AGAIN.

EU: please don't steal what other people make living off, be respectful 
Mbxx: uhhhh... let me change stuff to stuff just in case cuz too complicated


----------



## JFF (May 23, 2021)

Blade said:


> it ain't that serious
> 
> you install it in one click
> 
> ...



It is just the

"PWA (Progressive Web App) feature" -- it is not an "install" -- its more like "a bookmark". It as for mobile users an icon and *lets you use the forums like an app.* Therefore it is quite user-friendly. So you do not really install anything.

"
A progressive web application (PWA) is a type of application software delivered through the web, built using common web technologies including HTML, CSS and JavaScript. It is intended to work on any platform that uses a standards-compliant browser, including both desktop and mobile devices.

Since a progressive web app is a type of webpage or website known as a web application, they do not require separate bundling or distribution. Developers can just publish the web application online, ensure that it meets baseline "installability requirements", and users will be able to add the application to their home screen. Publishing the app to digital distribution systems like Apple App Store or Google Play is optional.[1]

As of 2021, PWA features are supported to varying degrees by Google Chrome, Apple Safari, Firefox for Android, and Microsoft Edge[2][3] but not by Firefox for desktop.[4] Several businesses highlight significant improvements in a wide variety of key performance indicators after PWA implementation, like increased time spent on page, conversions, or revenue.
"


----------



## JFF (May 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have been a member of this forum, since 2006, so the idea of needing to change the name of the forum does not please me; in what way did the new law make it necessary to change the name of the forum, and why could we sim[ply have not moved the forum to a host server in a nation that was not affected by this new law?



It does not work this way.


----------



## JFF (May 23, 2021)

Catamount said:


> I feel like this one is yelling at me personally


I* did not write the last part* and the quote is fully out of context. It was simply asked, what "fan" stands for. Or @Reznor.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> It does not work this way.



What does not work that way?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Blade (May 23, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> It is just the
> 
> "PWA (Progressive Web App) feature" -- it is not an "install" -- its more like "a bookmark". It as for mobile users an icon and *lets you use the forums like an app.* Therefore it is quite user-friendly. So you do not really install anything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JFF (May 23, 2021)

Reznor said:


> I think the correct direction is to become a more literal interpretation of "Only fans".
> They did the branding work for us, but then left this interpretation wide open for us to capitalize on instead.


I am glad everybody is having fun.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have been a member of this forum, since 2006, so the idea of needing to change the name of the forum does not please me; in what way did the new law make it necessary to change the name of the forum, and why could we sim[ply have not moved the forum to a host server in a nation that was not affected by this new law?





Mbxx said:


> It does not work this way.





DemonDragonJ said:


> What does not work that way?



They're talking to each other

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2021)

reiatsuflow said:


> They're talking to each other



Why is that noteworthy?


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why is that noteworthy?



I'll tell you later but right now stay focused on mbx, I think you might be able to get through to him.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Why is that noteworthy?


They've been trying to set you two up for a while.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (May 23, 2021)

Shroomsday said:


> They've been trying to set you two up for a while.



I am sorry, but I prefer women, not other men.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Optimistic 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 23, 2021)

People call Mbxx male but also German, they don't know what they're talking about.


----------



## Fang (May 23, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I have been a member of this forum, since 2006, so the idea of needing to change the name of the forum does not please me; in what way did the new law make it necessary to change the name of the forum, and why could we sim[ply have not moved the forum to a host server in a nation that was not affected by this new law?





Mbxx said:


> ^ "It is now possible to use the forum via the PWA (Progressive Web App) feature in browsers. You may get a message from your browser. It is not necessary to add this, but is a nice feature."





Mbxx said:


> It is just the
> 
> "PWA (Progressive Web App) feature" -- it is not an "install" -- its more like "a bookmark". It as for mobile users an icon and *lets you use the forums like an app.* Therefore it is quite user-friendly. So you do not really install anything.
> 
> ...





Mbxx said:


> It does not work this way.





Mbxx said:


> I* did not write the last part* and the quote is fully out of context. It was simply asked, what "fan" stands for. Or @Reznor.





DemonDragonJ said:


> What does not work that way?



DDJ and Mbxx (colorized; 2021)

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Catamount (May 23, 2021)

I swear I did not ask what "fan" stands for. It's not FAN, just fan. Why would I ask what it stands for.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 23, 2021)

*F*irst*A*nimation*N*ation

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reznor (May 23, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> I* did not write the last part* and the quote is fully out of context. It was simply asked, what "fan" stands for. Or @Reznor.


The last part is just the meme format


----------



## Reznor (May 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 7 | Winner 2 | Useful 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Kobe (May 23, 2021)

One thing that has been surprising so far is that admin/advisor group did not seem to have much weight on the outcome, despite some of them being triple OG.


----------



## Natty (May 23, 2021)

Kobe said:


> One thing that has been surprising so far is that admin/advisor group did not seem to have much weight on the outcome, despite some of them being triple OG.



this is not actually surprising

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kobe (May 23, 2021)

Natty said:


> this is not actually surprising


Depends on NF being autocracy or aristocracy, I suppose. I was inclining towards the latter.


----------



## ~Greed~ (May 23, 2021)

I, for one, have fully embraced our new fan overlords. Reject nardo, embrace fan.

and the artist formerly known as NF is an autocracy disguised as a democracy.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Shanks (May 23, 2021)

mangacentral.org is available.

or mangaforums.com can be purchased for $4,400~. Just fix rep and avy and I'm sure people will be willing to donate more to get funding for a good domain name.

Current name is another step towards killing this community slowly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fang (May 24, 2021)

Shanks said:


> mangacentral.org is available.
> 
> or mangaforums.com can be purchased for $4,400~. Just fix rep and avy and I'm sure people will be willing to donate more to get funding for a good domain name.
> 
> Current name is another step towards killing this community slowly.


Potato kun would buy mangaforums if it was $40 USD, maybe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## accountmaker (May 24, 2021)

Change.It.Back.


----------



## Reznor (May 24, 2021)

Wait, my name is already on theme

Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 2


----------



## BlackBearD (May 24, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> I am glad everybody is having fan.


 
not everybody, you need to enforce event-like theme where fans are part it. above/under avatars. replace logo, favicon.


----------



## Kathutet (May 24, 2021)

accountmaker said:


> As if narutoforums wasn't gay enough


it could be gayer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 24, 2021)

Kenneth said:


> it could be gayer


I'm going to point out again that the logo has an anal quality.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 24, 2021)

Also feels like there's something to read into about having the only other two Forums named after FanVerse be the Landfill and Recycling Heap.


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 24, 2021)

Kenneth said:


> death metal band


This might be even better.

Also Kenny on my name change, I only ask for one every 1.5 decades. I need to shed this mortal shell and embrace FAN (acronym not defined).

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Natty (May 24, 2021)

Fan is short for fanny. Coincidence????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yoshioka Seijuro (May 24, 2021)

The forum in my signature has the edge over you guys now. LOL.


----------



## KBD (May 24, 2021)

Fan times = good times

Now do NF cafe next. Can't wait for the fan cafe. 

Also for the sections:
ANBU central = Shibari central
Naruto avenue -> moved to fanverse landfill
Akihabara district= red lights district

Thanks


----------



## ssj3boruto (May 24, 2021)

Yoshioka Seijuro said:


> The forum in my signature has the edge over you guys now. LOL.


----------



## Solace (May 24, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Will change; but good things need time.


is that why these changes were made overnight

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JFF (May 24, 2021)

Solace said:


> is that why these changes were made overnight


It just looks that way.


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2021)

Imagine being the fucking idiot that changed the name despite the original still being on the main skin.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Catamount (May 24, 2021)

the fan times  can't argue with this one tbh


----------



## Catamount (May 24, 2021)

FanVerse would like your permission to .        





​

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Udell (May 24, 2021)

I was wondering why fanverse popped up when I typed Narutoforums. Well good to know at least. Not a bad name for the website. Good choice admin


----------



## accountmaker (May 24, 2021)

What is NF? It's only fan. It always has been.


----------



## reiatsuflow (May 24, 2021)

Udell said:


> Not a bad name for the website. Good choice admin



ew gross

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gunners (May 24, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Because mbxx does not understand how this or any other of the recent years acts work.
> There was an attempt to explain that the act covers illegal profit or copyrights claims (injust ones), but it failed miserably. Can't pass that it is not about sharing the content or even sharing a link to where it is stored.
> 
> There is a trademark name ownership rule amongst domain name registrars (more even than registries cause ain't nobody knowing they gotta complain to some of the NICs instead) which does NOT prevent you from registering a domain name that simply CONTAINS a copyrighted word. You just confirm you are a good boi and go ahead. It has been created to make a difference between, for example, gamefans and gamehacks. The game company will not attempt to shut down the first but would want to get rid of the latter.
> ...


----------



## Mider T (May 24, 2021)

accountmaker said:


> What is NF? It's only fan. It always has been.


Exactly what it says on the skin, Narutoforums.


----------



## fuff (May 24, 2021)

you could have just done naruforums....instead of using naruto. it would have still been NF and the same is pretty much the same

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Blade (May 24, 2021)

*F*uture*A*nimation*N*ingersverse.org, now every other 3D forum can't mess with us

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 3


----------



## Alita (May 24, 2021)

Fanverse? That's really the best ya'll could come up with?  

Why not just naruverse like fuff mentioned?


----------



## JFF (May 24, 2021)

Hah


Catamount said:


> FanVerse would like your permission to .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the App feature !?


----------



## accountmaker (May 24, 2021)

Ban @Mbxx

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reznor (May 24, 2021)

Just because this is for real doesn't mean that this isn't _also _a prank, and this is probably one of the pranks we've seen in a long time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fang (May 24, 2021)

This is why @FLORIDA MAN is the hero we need

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (May 25, 2021)

Kenneth said:


> but question tho
> 
> we don't make any copyrighted content available at all nor do we store it much less either of those things being our main purpose exclusively, and whatever images we do have that might be subject to copyright laws can easily be under the fair use law by way of parody, critique, commentary, etc
> in fact submission of links to third party websites where they DO store copyrighted materials has greatly decreased over the years and even then it was never officially condoned
> ...



In general, I do agree. We do not have copyright problematic.

Yet, Its a wrong believe that a parody, pastiche and caricature are not based on copyrighted material. And the pastiche limitation did not even exist before in the EU (just in France). And there is no "free use" limitation as in the US. And its not about making a profit; its about "for the purpose of making a profit". Such assumptions go a long way.


----------



## Catamount (May 25, 2021)




----------



## Catamount (May 25, 2021)

The most canon section now is a Fanclubs. It is time to make it great again.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (May 25, 2021)

Since when are you capable of giving reactions to posts
IS THIS AN APP FEATURE!?


----------



## Reznor (May 25, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Since when are you capable of giving reactions to posts
> IS THIS AN APP FEATURE!?


That's been around for years

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## David (May 26, 2021)

I stopped at the semicolon.


----------



## Undertaker (May 26, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Furthermore, the consideration was to use the following as the new logo (narutomaki):
> 
> 
> 
> ​



this post aged well



Undertaker said:


> the forum is named after a type of kamaboko, or cured fish surimi produced in Japan. Each slice of _naruto_ has a pink or red  pattern, which is meant to resemble the Naruto whirlpools in the Naruto Strait between Awaji Island and Shikoku in Japan.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 海外ニキ (May 26, 2021)

So what are we going with? 

FV? F-verse? F?

Or how about just this?:


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 26, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> So what are we going with?
> 
> FV? F-verse? F?
> 
> Or how about just this?:



Quoted for truth.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 26, 2021)

If all the fan created Nintendo and Disney sites haven't been punished by two of the most law suit happy companies on the planet I don't thin anyone could have through that someone was going to come for Naruto Forums. This just assures the traffic nose dives.


----------



## Trinity (May 26, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Since when are you capable of giving reactions to posts
> IS THIS AN APP FEATURE!?


Issue is the hovering feature is like 2.5 seconds late; it's a pain to wait for.

I don't mind having to hover for reactions, I just wish it was immediate.


----------



## Megaharrison (May 26, 2021)

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA YOU'RE FUCKING SERIOUS

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## TheWiggian (May 28, 2021)

I feel like a hobo being part of naruto fanverse now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Jake CENA (May 28, 2021)

socasimp.com sounds better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (May 28, 2021)

Can we get a real name ? This is just sad now. Think Mbxx think!


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 28, 2021)

RemChu said:


> Can we get a real name ? This is just sad now. Think Mbxx think!


Makinganimegreatagainfans.org

MAGAF.org for short.

and we are all MAGAFs here.

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 28, 2021)

Like someone said before naruforums was the better option. I don't know why that wasn't up on the table.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sasuke (May 28, 2021)

of all the names you could have chosen this was what you settled on?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gin (May 28, 2021)

Sasuke said:


> of all the names you could have chosen this was what you settled on?


yare yare daze


----------



## Suigetsu (May 28, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> ​


You should had renamed the website Nardoforums or Nardofan forums.org
It's better than Onlyfansverse or wathever, you want to tank this website son? If your country has shit rules for the internet then I suppose it would be better to change country for the servers. Like Mexico for example, there I could help.


----------



## Suigetsu (May 28, 2021)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Ningenforums or bust.
> 
> Also people say we had a “vote” but I remember our gracious admin deleting posts in that thread when we told him his suggestions were fucking shit.


I like Ningenforums.org

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Breadman (May 29, 2021)

Ningen Elysium.


----------



## Lurko (May 29, 2021)

TheWiggian said:


> I feel like a hobo being part of naruto fanverse now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Pein (May 29, 2021)

wow, what a shit new name.

The naruforums was a better choice.


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 29, 2021)

Pein said:


> wow, what a shit new name.
> 
> The naruforums was a better choice.


except it wasn't a choice.


----------



## Pein (May 29, 2021)

Alwaysmind said:


> except it wasn't a choice.


Fan verse wasn’t the only option, it wasn’t a judgment handed down. Fan verse is a shit name.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Alwaysmind (May 30, 2021)

Pein said:


> Fan verse wasn’t the only option, it wasn’t a judgment handed down. Fan verse is a shit name.


kurenai.com​animemanga.org​

I suppose Kurenai.com sounded cooler, but Kurunai is a very specific fanverse.


----------



## Sequester (May 30, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> You would agree, that people who like tv series are fans of that tv series ?
> Or what is ComicCon about ? Random people, who just visited by chance ?


i would wholeheartedly disagree
it is my understanding, mbxx, that _fan _is short for _fanatic_

I HAVE NEVER BEEN A FANATIC EVER
i've had passing interests AT BEST

a universe of fans is a universe of folly mbxx

n your army of fans shall not have us mild enthusiasts
not on this day


----------



## Natty (Jun 1, 2021)

Suigetsu said:


> He is probably using the site for money laundering or something.



It'd be the worse looking money laundering scheme ever conceived. No ads or ad revenue, and that  would make for a very short paper trail. A lemonade stand would be a better money laundering scheme.

Edit: It being the worse scheme ever conceived could mean it's plausible, it's mbxx we're talking about here.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Natty (Jun 1, 2021)

Kenneth said:


> imagine the things you could do with that money tho, you could buy at least a whole half of a decent webcam



Imagine video blog posts by mbxx with a 130$ webcam. It's either terrifying or beautiful.


----------



## accountmaker (Jun 1, 2021)

Natty said:


> Imagine video blog posts by mbxx with a 130$ webcam. It's either terrifying or beautiful.


Do you have his onlyfans? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 1, 2021)

And with that another piece of the legacy dies. I honestly don't understand this persistent desire to ignore the people you actually have using this site in favor of chasing new users, I'd love to see the growth numbers on that because I am sure they are steady or declining in recent years. Like is chasing a new user base actually working and increasing revenue/desire for the site?

Like does picking a generic brand name entice new users? I wouldn't think so.

Someone @ me again when they remove all the naruto and anime related skins for basic ones to make it more friendly to advertisers and the 'law'.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 2, 2021)

Son Goku said:


> And with that another piece of the legacy dies. I honestly don't understand this persistent desire to ignore the people you actually have using this site in favor of chasing new users, I'd love to see the growth numbers on that because I am sure they are steady or declining in recent years. Like is chasing a new user base actually working and increasing revenue/desire for the site?
> 
> Like does picking a generic brand name entice new users? I wouldn't think so.
> 
> Someone @ me again when they remove all the naruto and anime related skins for basic ones to make it more friendly to advertisers and the 'law'.


You know that's coming and this thread, despite all of its good suggestions, is going to be ignored. 

They just leave it here for us to bitch. 

If anything this will drive more people away. Anyone from way back returning will be confused and click away.


----------



## JFF (Jun 2, 2021)

Son Goku said:


> And with that another piece of the legacy dies. I honestly don't understand this persistent desire to ignore the people you actually have using this site in favor of chasing new users, I'd love to see the growth numbers on that because I am sure they are steady or declining in recent years. Like is chasing a new user base actually working and increasing revenue/desire for the site?
> 
> Like does picking a generic brand name entice new users? I wouldn't think so.
> 
> Someone @ me again when they remove all the naruto and anime related skins for basic ones to make it more friendly to advertisers and the 'law'.


That comment fairly incorrect. "naruto" is a TV series ~ I do not call that legacy of a forum. Neither are the numbers declining or whatsoever. Neither we do have advertising. And we got 8,9 skins -- not sure where the issue is. Most want a fast, usable forum.


----------



## JFF (Jun 2, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If anything this will drive more people away. Anyone from way back returning will be confused and click away.


Again, it's very understandable why certain things had to be done. And there were no better alternatives.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 2, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> I do not call that legacy of a forum


that's because you are not a part of the forum, like pointed out many times


Mbxx said:


> And we got 8,9 skins -- not sure where the issue is


maybe, in you fucking up the looks and the functionality of basically all of them?
you have shit taste in jokes, might as well revert headers to adequate looks.
and you still cannot grasp the concept of all the website skins having identical full functionality.


Mbxx said:


> Again, it's very understandable why certain things had to be done. And there were no better alternatives.


except maybe that you have registered this shit February, 27, literally the day you have set voting, so this shit was predetermined for you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 2, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> That comment fairly incorrect. "naruto" is a TV series ~ I do not call that legacy of a forum. Neither are the numbers declining or whatsoever. Neither we do have advertising. And we got 8,9 skins -- not sure where the issue is. Most want a fast, usable forum.


but none is


Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Do we get that Princess Peach skin you promised us now?


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> That comment fairly incorrect. "naruto" is a TV series ~ I do not call that legacy of a forum. Neither are the numbers declining or whatsoever. Neither we do have advertising. And we got 8,9 skins -- not sure where the issue is. Most want a fast, usable forum.


I'm just talking about your common tactic of changing things on the forum against the interest of the people actually using the forum. I get that you are trying to increase your user base, but fundamentally changing things for the people that are your established users is definitely a sure fire way to make people leave. Also the name Narutoforums is over 10 years old, yes that is a legacy at this point it's older than at least 25% of other websites. To say you can slap a shiny new name on it at this point and pretend its the same because 'Naruto' is the show is either out of touch or extremely disingenuous.

We do have a lot of skins but based on this desire to remove any sort of reference to a series on the site it would not surprise me to see all of the skins lose their specific anime references in the sake of 'new users'.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 2, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You know that's coming and this thread, despite all of its good suggestions, is going to be ignored.
> 
> They just leave it here for us to bitch.
> 
> If anything this will drive more people away. Anyone from way back returning will be confused and click away.


I mean I don't want to be cynical but I do agree, the decision for this was made regardless of a vote. That was just to soften the blow. It's a common strategy in sports team rebrands.

I think it will, people who are still here associate it with being NF once that changes they will go all of us have already seen a large user decline in people we use to know. New fans? They'll see a website called fanverse on a dying platform (forums) and join a discord server most likely.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Jun 2, 2021)

*Project “Ruin Narutoforums*“

phase 1: update site to xenforo
phase 2: domain name change
phase 3: ?????

@Mbxx


----------



## David (Jun 2, 2021)

gonna be honest, in the end, I don't care

it's just as easy to get here

plus there's the bonus of not being as affiliated with an anime that became complete shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## accountmaker (Jun 2, 2021)

Aaaaand there goes the logo. You really fucked up


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 2, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> That comment fairly incorrect. "naruto" is a TV series ~ I do not call that legacy of a forum.


Yes, because the popularity of Naruto as a television show in the Western world had literally nothing to do with the outpouring of fan support and their communities. Especially when talking about pre/emerging Youtube, early/mid 2000's internet.



What the actual fuck are you talking about?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 2, 2021)

David said:


> gonna be honest, in the end, I don't care
> 
> it's just as easy to get here
> 
> plus there's the bonus of not being as affiliated with an anime that became complete shit


Anime is a masterpiece


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 3, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> Yes, because the popularity of Naruto as a television show in the Western world had literally nothing to do with the outpouring of fan support and their communities. Especially when talking about pre/emerging Youtube, early/mid 2000's internet.
> 
> 
> 
> What the actual fuck are you talking about?


Guy owns a Naruto forum and doesnt even know what Naruto is. Tells you everything.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## JFF (Jun 3, 2021)

僕がキラだ said:


> *Project “Ruin Narutoforums*“
> 
> phase 1: update site to xenforo
> phase 2: domain name change
> ...


The reason to change the domain name was explained. For Xenforo I do not see why that is bad ? Its the opposite.

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 僕がキラだ (Jun 3, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> The reason to change the domain name was explained. For Xenforo I do not see why that is bad ? Its the opposite.


You couldn’t have chosen a more badass logo? Because that’s such a princess-y look for a website that’s diverse.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 3, 2021)

The lack of clarity and only responding to points where from my perception looks like you think you can make a justified point just demonstrates the lack of care or intentional willingness to not engage with this community. The complete miss on what Naruto is and how it relates to a website being called NarutoForums for over 10 years makes me think it's both. It's like changing the name Google to Search cause why not.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JFF (Jun 3, 2021)

僕がキラだ said:


> You couldn’t have chosen a more badass logo? Because that’s such a princess-y look for a website that’s diverse.



I am fairly open to suggestions and submissions.


----------



## Trinity (Jun 3, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> I am fairly open to suggestions and submissions.


Are you?


----------



## JFF (Jun 3, 2021)

Desiderius said:


> Are you?


Sure, I am.


----------



## Trinity (Jun 3, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Again, it's very understandable why certain things had to be done. *And there were no better alternatives.*


Uh-huh.

Do you mean "no other alternatives than changing the domain name" or "there are no better alternative domain names to choose from"?


----------



## JFF (Jun 3, 2021)

Desiderius said:


> Uh-huh.
> 
> Do you mean "no other alternatives than changing the domain name" or "there are no better alternative domain names to choose from"?


The kinda both.


----------



## Trinity (Jun 3, 2021)

Thanks for your honesty.

There's your answer, folks.


----------



## Trinity (Jun 3, 2021)

@Mbxx Can we have user details like location and joindate back in the message user box? (Underneath the avatars)

It feels too hollow now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 3, 2021)

Desiderius said:


> Thanks for your honesty.
> 
> There's your answer, folks.


Don't worry I'm sure it went through rigorous consideration.


----------



## Trinity (Jun 3, 2021)

Son Goku said:


> Don't worry I'm sure it went through rigorous consideration.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## Wolfgang Grimmer (Jun 3, 2021)

whatever happened to tazmo


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 4, 2021)

@Mbxx

You missed renaming The NF Cafe section, btw.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 4, 2021)

Gawr Gura said:


> @Mbxx
> 
> You missed renaming The NF Cafe section, btw.


Um, no thanks. We're going to keep calling the site NF anyway. 

I'd sooner hook a car battery to my nuts than call the forum anything other than what it's been since the early aughts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Trinity (Jun 4, 2021)

Desiderius said:


> @Mbxx Can we have user details like location and joindate back in the message user box? (Underneath the avatars)
> 
> It feels too hollow now.


Okay, let me rehprase: give people the option to show or hide user details underneath avatars.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Trinity (Jun 4, 2021)

and which fucking skins have spirals?


----------



## Trinity (Jun 4, 2021)

>Desiderius is [REDACTED]
>redacted
>_that _redacted


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> The kinda both.


Spiral rep doesn't work on Dark Fan style. Also name change for the site must still happen.


----------



## 海外ニキ (Jun 4, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Um, no thanks. We're going to keep calling the site NF anyway.
> 
> I'd sooner hook a car battery to my nuts than call the forum anything other than what it's been since the early aughts.


Why are you telling me this like I don't agree, and am not just ragging on the man for more of his inconsistencies?


----------



## JFF (Jun 4, 2021)

Fang said:


> Spiral rep doesn't work on Dark Fan style. Also name change for the site must still happen.


Its currently only in the light style.


----------



## wisam (Jun 4, 2021)

I alway read it as fanservice

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jun 4, 2021)

wisam said:


> I alway read it as fanservice


this should be the new name for the "bathhouse", all according to the fangod


----------



## wisam (Jun 4, 2021)

blackbeard said:


> this should be the new name for the "bathhouse", all according to the fangod


I’m not usually login in this form , seriously the first time I read it is fanservice.org ,I thought I login in different form than NF 
Till now I keep read it like that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Eros (Jun 4, 2021)

One of the things that I don't get is that there is also a city in Japan called Naruto in the Tokushima prefecture. Obviously, the character, Naruto Uzumaki was named after the city in Japan. Thus, I am wondering why It's an issue at all. Nothing is completely original.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## MarF (Jun 4, 2021)

Shinra Kusakabe said:


> One of the things that I don't get is that there is also a city in Japan called Naruto in the Tokushima prefecture. Obviously, the character, Naruto Uzumaki was named after the city in Japan. Thus, I am wondering why It's an issue at all. Nothing is completely original.



Naruto was named after a ramen ingredient(fishcake). In it's first draft, the manga was about a young ramen cook going through life, not a superhuman shinobi with a demon sealed in his gut.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Its currently only in the light style.


I do not use the light style, as most others don't either because its a bloody eyesore.


----------



## JFF (Jun 4, 2021)

Fang said:


> I do not use the light style, as most others don't either because its a bloody eyesore.


We are testing it first, before making the roll out. It will be added this weekend (so far no issues).


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> We are testing it first, before making the roll out. It will be added this weekend (so far no issues).


Who is "we"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 4, 2021)

Fang said:


> Who is "we"?


He turned the "m" upside down.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jun 4, 2021)

MarF said:


> Naruto was named after a ramen ingredient(fishcake). In it's first draft, the manga was about a young ramen cook going through life, not a superhuman shinobi with a demon sealed in his gut.


While the ramen thing is a big part of it, I think the city had some influence too, judging by how the city deal is this:


----------



## MarF (Jun 4, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> While the ramen thing is a big part of it, I think the city had some influence too, judging by how the city deal is this:



Hmmm, interesting. It could certainly be an influence based on the symbol. It's also possible that it's just a coincidence however. Naruto can also be translated as maelstrom and the "uzu" part of Uzumaki means eddy or swirl.

Narutomaki, the ramen ingredient he's named after also looks very similiar, so it's possible that the Uzumaki symbol is simply based on that.


----------



## Trojan (Jun 5, 2021)

I am not sure how this works, but is it possible to change the server from Germany to somewhere else with more freedom of speech?  

I suppose somewhere in the Middle East, Malaysia, or something would be better than Germany


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 5, 2021)

nindoforums.org

you literally had a layup
an open goal
an underarm pitch
easiest domain name change in history and you somehow still missed the target.
how mbxx? how????
how did you fuck this up?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## BlazingCobaltX (Jun 7, 2021)

Booooo go back to NF


----------



## Suigetsu (Jun 8, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Again, it's very understandable why certain things had to be done. And there were no better alternatives.


There was always an alternative but you never wanted to let it go.


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 8, 2021)

Imagine changing your name to go from the first page of google search to the third. You picked a name that's lost to five nights at freddy fan websites.

but yeah im sure nothing else would've worked tho.


----------



## Mider T (Jun 9, 2021)

Suigetsu said:


> How did this guy even ended up running the website?


Tazmo went AWOL


----------



## BlueDemon (Jun 13, 2021)

Damn I just noticed the name change son


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 13, 2021)

BlueDemon said:


> Damn I just noticed the name change son


He's positioning NF to take over reddit with a quality name change


----------



## Kingslayer (Jun 14, 2021)

Awful name but mbxx sure wants us to hate this site even more not surprised lol.


----------



## Alwaysmind (Jun 16, 2021)

hey the header has finally changed,  l love it!


----------



## kire (Jun 17, 2021)

Oh what a clusterfuck...I see this upon my return. It's not that bad, but could be better.

I get why, legal shit is very intimidating. However, there are always options and loopholes.  
This can be fixed. It may take time to find it, but an alternative is there.

FIND IT!


----------



## Sasuke Uchiha (Jun 17, 2021)

This  domain doesn't even show up on the 1st page of google searches for 'Fanverse'. Something about five nights at freddy does.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 17, 2021)

Sasuke Uchiha said:


> This  domain doesn't even show up on the 1st page of google searches for 'Fanverse'. Something about five nights at freddy does.


Jesus lmao
That specific of a search and we don't even get on the radar. It looks like "fanverse" even has other people that are using the name already. 
Meanwhile, "naruto forum" is the first search result.

We figuratively sold our soul for literally nothing.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 17, 2021)

Reznor said:


> Jesus lmao
> That specific of a search and we don't even get on the radar. It looks like "fanverse" even has other people that are using the name already.
> Meanwhile, "naruto forum" is the first search result.
> 
> We figuratively sold our soul for literally nothing.


its like page 3 or 5 I posted about it earlier, the name is so generic it barely registers.


----------



## Big Bob (Jun 18, 2021)

Fanverse- pages of FNaF before this site actually comes up.

Narutoforums- first thing that comes up on the first page.

Quality stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pein (Jun 18, 2021)

the site is gonna be fucked when it comes to new users, literally if you make a random facebook naruto group you'll get 10's of thousands of members. Like I loved this forum when I was younger, you found it by searching about naruto or anime, you can't even find fanverse on a search. Solved a problem nobody had a problem with where fandom and communities are more celebrated than ever by companies so I doubt that a message board would result in legal action and your gonna handicap yourself with a shit obscure name for no reason when message boards are a dying breed already. its madness.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Reznor (Jun 19, 2021)

"Naruto is a dying brand" is a dying brand.


----------



## JFF (Jun 19, 2021)

Its a wrong perception; we do not lose, we win something.


----------



## JFF (Jun 19, 2021)

Big Bob said:


> Fanverse- pages of FNaF before this site actually comes up.
> 
> Narutoforums- first thing that comes up on the first page.
> 
> Quality stuff.


Well, give it some time. I am positive.


----------



## Fang (Jun 19, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Its a wrong perception; we do not lose, we win something.


You won at making any future search, advertisement, and user based traffic get reduced, not enhanced with the domain and name changes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mider T (Jun 19, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Its a wrong perception; we do not lose, we win something.


You lost traffic and leverage, nothing you did benefited you in any way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ral (Jun 20, 2021)

This new domain name finna make me feel like I'm about to place a bet on a sports team or some shit


----------



## KamiKazi (Jun 23, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If anything this will drive more people away. Anyone from way back returning will be confused and click away.


I am confused and feel a strong urge to click away.


----------



## Catamount (Jun 23, 2021)

the disaster brought kami back to life, the only good thing about it


----------



## Justiciar (Jun 26, 2021)

Reznor said:


> "Naruto is a dying brand" is a dying brand.


I don't get this.

DBZ is still actively discussed to this day, and it has a good 10 years on Naruto. So why would Naruto be less recognized 10 years from now?


----------



## Fang (Jun 26, 2021)

Justiciar said:


> I don't get this.
> 
> DBZ is still actively discussed to this day, and it has a good 10 years on Naruto. So why would Naruto be less recognized 10 years from now?


Dragon Ball is massively more popular then Naruto in Japan and globally in general so that probably helps.


----------



## Reznor (Jun 26, 2021)

Justiciar said:


> I don't get this.
> 
> DBZ is still actively discussed to this day, and it has a good 10 years on Naruto. So why would Naruto be less recognized 10 years from now?


I mean, I was comparing Naruto branding vs no branding, not vs DBZ branding. 
The advantage Naruto branding has is interia really, and we are found immediately if people want a Naruto forum. Naruto isn't going anywhere, even if that's even more true of DBZ.

I certain don't disagree with a DBZ direction. I made the DBZ section after Xenoverse but before BOG announcement since I had the feeling it was coming back, and there's been only confirmation of that since then lol
I'm still holding onto ningenforums for safe keeping, since it's NF and it ningen isn't a word anyone owns so it complies with that directive that we apparently need to follow.

I like when we had two urls for a while. forums.hero-academia.com and  was a great way to hedge our bets. 

The worst thing about changing our URL might be that we can't be a resource. OBD has a good reputation around the vs battle community, but NF links are going to be invalid every few years when we change like this lol


----------



## Son Goku (Jun 26, 2021)

Mbxx said:


> Its a wrong perception; we do not lose, we win something.


But it's very easy for us to quantify what we are losing but not what is being gained.

Generally in marketing when the person selling the product (you) can't quantify it's necessity in some way it's because there is no concrete need to have this thing.

Do you have any proof that this name specifically will offer something? What is that something? How did you measure it? There is a big lack of clarity here.


----------



## Lucky7 (Jul 2, 2021)

Son Goku said:


> But it's very easy for us to quantify what we are losing but not what is being gained.
> 
> Generally in marketing when the person selling the product (you) can't quantify it's necessity in some way it's because there is no concrete need to have this thing.
> 
> Do you have any proof that this name specifically will offer something? What is that something? How did you measure it? There is a big lack of clarity here.


Yeah, I'm late as fuck but I still don't get it.

Besides the fact that NarutoForums is still a recognizable site for Naruto discussion, I don't understand how this name change/rebranding is gonna bring new users to the site.  

Like, right now if you look up "Naruto Forum" NarutoForums is the top

If you look up "Naruto Discussion" NarutoForums is the 4th result under the wiki and Naruto/Boruto subreddits. 

Even if you look up "Naruto chapter 351 discussion" or sum shit, NarutoForums is at the top, and they can even see that they'd be looking at the raw reactions from way back in 2008, which some people might be into.

Meanwhile, if you search "Fansite" (which no one would do because typically when people are looking for a fansite they're looking for a specific thing such as "Legend Of Zelda" fansite or "Beyonce" fansite) Fanverse is nowhere to be found.

Look up "Fan Forum"? Oop, already taken and the first suggestion on this list, which statistically most people would just go with because they think it's the most popular/successful.

Like, it's not just that Fanverse is a stupid name or even that it's not reminiscent of the NF name, it's that I don't see how changing the domain name (clearly unnecessarily) to Fanverse is gonna bring new users to the site or help it thrive.

NaruForum or AnimeManga.org  would have made more sense. Yes, there's other stuff here but a manga is what started it and is part of its history and identity.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jul 2, 2021)

What the hell is a dime?


----------



## Masaki (Jul 3, 2021)

so like did europe ban the word ninja or what


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 3, 2021)

my dream of nindoforums.org will never come true.
give us a spicy mirror though...like "adult-content-and-the-vanilla-experience.org"
still incredibly disappointed the lounge/alley was not renamed to that.
i bet you get more hits using that than fanverse btw.


----------



## Masaki (Jul 3, 2021)

Lol I googled fanverse and this site doesn't even come up


----------



## Son Goku (Jul 4, 2021)

Masaki said:


> Lol I googled fanverse and this site doesn't even come up


its on like page 4 or 5


----------



## Masaki (Jul 4, 2021)

Son Goku said:


> its on like page 4 or 5


Only for the most dedicated user


----------



## Catamount (Jul 4, 2021)

Masaki said:


> Only for the most dedicated user


Like when you are looking for something for a lower price and you google it, you go to the search results on further pages cause less popular guys offer more discounts. Meet fanverse, everyone.


Lmao Grammarly just offered to change "fanverse" to "inverse" for no reason, even an addon does not like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Solace (Jul 4, 2021)

Masaki said:


> Only for the most dedicated user


how to be dedicated when you’re an unregistered user


----------



## Rebel (Jul 5, 2021)

I like how everyone uses Xenforo now, NF finally got with the times, still a long way to go though.


----------



## Justiciar (Jul 5, 2021)

Jeneva said:


> I like how everyone uses Xenforo now, NF finally got with the times, still a long way to go though.


FV*

What I'm wondering is why no effort was made to conserve the abbreviation NF: NinjaForums, NingenForums, NetorareFreaks, etc.


----------



## Reznor (Jul 5, 2021)

I made the effort of buying a domain name lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## BlackBearD (Jul 5, 2021)

Reznor said:


> I made the effort of buying a domain name lol




so what we are called now?


----------



## Masaki (Jul 5, 2021)

Reznor said:


> I made the effort of buying a domain name lol


Reznor for site admin


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 6, 2021)

Reznor said:


> I mean, I was comparing Naruto branding vs no branding, not vs DBZ branding.
> The advantage Naruto branding has is interia really, and we are found immediately if people want a Naruto forum. Naruto isn't going anywhere, even if that's even more true of DBZ.
> 
> I certain don't disagree with a DBZ direction. I made the DBZ section after Xenoverse but before BOG announcement since I had the feeling it was coming back, and there's been only confirmation of that since then lol
> ...


We had two URLs?


----------



## BlackBearD (Jul 7, 2021)

Reznor said:


> There was a point were we were both Narutoforums.com and forums.hero-academia.com or something


i remember main domain unencrypted filled with ads while HA encrypted with no ads.

and after the switch from .com to .org the main domain get the perks of the secondary. that was for me the official Mbxx taking over Tazmo role as overlord.


----------



## Justiciar (Jul 9, 2021)

Reznor said:


> I made the effort of buying a domain name lol


Which domain did you get?


----------



## BlackBearD (Jul 9, 2021)

Justiciar said:


> Which domain did you get?


hopefully

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 9, 2021)

F's in the chat.
RIP NF.


----------



## BlackBearD (Jul 9, 2021)

@Mbxx @Reznor
if  is a risky move due to trademark or some shit.  is truly a  pinnacle domain to fans globally.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Justiciar (Jul 9, 2021)

When it comes to domains .com is the best top-level domain because they get higher SEO (search engine optimization) rating, in part because they're prioritized, but also because "seem" more trust-worthy and so people are more inclined to click on them which also boosts the SEO rating.

Now I understand that it's difficult to get a hold of a good .com, but there are a lot of good ones: finalvillain.com is available, ningenforum.com (even get to keep the NF abbreviation) is available, and these were recommended. A bit of creativity goes a long way.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 9, 2021)

nindoforums


----------



## Justiciar (Jul 9, 2021)

Also avaliable.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## forkshy (Jul 18, 2021)

looks good to me


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 18, 2021)

aiyanah said:


> nindoforums


I think this is a good name.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 20, 2021)

I know that I already asked this, but what was the reason for changing the name of this forum, again?


----------



## Justiciar (Jul 20, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I know that I already asked this, but what was the reason for changing the name of this forum, again?


Legal revision of copyright in the EU, and possible issues associated with the brand Naruto.

Reactions: Useful 2


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 20, 2021)

Justiciar said:


> Legal revision of copyright in the EU, and possible issues associated with the brand Naruto.



In that case, why could the owners of the forum not simply have moved the forum to a server that was not in the EU?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Jul 20, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> In that case, why could the owners of the forum not simply have moved the forum to a server that was not in the EU?


You're being too smart and creative. Get that shit out of here. We won't stand for it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Jul 20, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> You're being too smart and creative. Get that shit out of here. We won't stand for it.



Since when are intelligence and creativity negative traits to have?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## AngelCatWings (Oct 8, 2021)

Ah, so this is why the name changed


----------



## Masaki (Oct 9, 2021)

imagine modding a site called fanverse

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## accountmaker (Oct 10, 2021)

DemonDragonJ said:


> Since when are intelligence and creativity negative traits to have?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2021)

If this post gets 1000 agree reactions we're changing the name back

Reactions: Agree 7 | Informative 1


----------



## Justiciar (Oct 16, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> If this post gets 1000 agree reactions we're changing the name back


It's not as easy as "changing it back," the same effort that went into changing it (changing hyperlinks, etc.) will have to be exerted to change it back.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 16, 2021)

Justiciar said:


> It's not as easy as "changing it back," the same effort that went into changing it (changing hyperlinks, etc.) will have to be exerted to change it back.


Okay 10,000 agree reactions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Big Bob (Oct 17, 2021)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> Okay 10,000 agree reactions.


Only 9999 to go.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Oct 17, 2021)

Big Bob said:


> Only 9999 to go.


Y'all need to get to clicking

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 14, 2021)

can't we just go to atleast a damn naruto themed address. holy shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Nov 14, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> can't we just go to atleast a damn naruto themed address. holy shit.


I think the idea was to not have anything anime related in the title.


----------

